# California patch



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

the next step to a California patch is fibafuse over the hole patch:yes:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

psssh... I did that like 4 times today :thumbup:. I do that a lot actually. I have covered some pretty large holes in walls this way especially if you double layer it and use 5 minute. I did a pretty large ceiling patch this way too :yes:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> psssh... I did that like 4 times today :thumbup:. I do that a lot actually. I have covered some pretty large holes in walls this way especially if you double layer it and use 5 minute. I did a pretty large ceiling patch this way too :yes:


I have been doing it this way for a long time now and every time make me say wow and they say how did you do that:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

one coat...you cant beat it:yes:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

this patch job got me 3 jobs:yes:...so far


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Lol, I get people asking me all the time about the stuff. I usually tell the builders it is a state of the art materials and that it is really expensive . That way they won't feel that bad when I charge them a lot :jester:. Matter of fact, I never leave home without a big roll of FF. Even when I'm doing a regular patch where I hang rock, I will cover the entire patch with a piece of FF. Generally I will put it on with A/P, then coat it with 5 minute, compress it when it sets up a bit, then coat back over with A/P. Comes out great :thumbup:. Honestly if I were to teach a beginner, I would teach them to coat out patches using a large piece of FF as it makes floating it out so much easier.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Lol, I get people asking me all the time about the stuff. I usually tell the builders it is a state of the art materials and that it is really expensive . That way they won't feel that bad when I charge them a lot :jester:. Matter of fact, I never leave home without a big roll of FF. Even when I'm doing a regular patch where I hang rock, I will cover the entire patch with a piece of FF. Generally I will put it on with A/P, then coat it with 5 minute, compress it when it sets up a bit, then coat back over with A/P. Comes out great :thumbup:. Honestly if I were to teach a beginner, I would teach them to coat out patches using a large piece of FF as it makes floating it out so much easier.


did you see what I made for my 36'' roll of ff http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/fibafuse-tools-4522/
this is for doing the hole wall


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> the next step to a California patch is fibafuse over the hole patch:yes:



Why the Fibafuse ? Do you not trust your original patch ?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Why the Fibafuse ? Do you not trust your original patch ?


try it and you will know why


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

No thanks. Don't need to. Wasn't judging. Just curious. Sorry for asking.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> No thanks. Don't need to. Wasn't judging. Just curious. Sorry for asking.


I'm judging

The only reason I could see doing it that way, is b/c sometimes the buffalo/sunshine patch can blister if it dont fit perfectly tight. Applying the fibafuse tape over it would allow you to coat over it right away. Since a lot of times the rockers will not make the patch right, so you can only install it, wait for it to dry, then coat it. The FF will allow you to get a jump on it.

But I would of tackled that patch this way, make the tape or fibafuse act as your backer.

(posted these pics over at CT a month ago).

As a foot note

Bloody supply guy won't supply the fibafuse, he says they want him to order a huge amount at a time so,,,,,, will be having a little talk with him tomorrow morning:furious:........ I'm loving it for small patches and small flat tapes or receptacle repairs, but I'm on my last roll


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

"But I would of tackled that patch this way, make the tape or fibafuse act as your backer."

Have done it this way many, many times.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I have used tape as a backer, made hot patches (california patches), and put in deadwood to screw to for patches. Have done hundreds and hundreds of patches and the way icerock posted is the way to go :yes:. The key is to use the wide fibafuse rolls because the material is about 3x thicker than fuse you use to tape with. It is a big time saver to just cover up the hole with the fibafuse and coat it out. The trick is to use 5 minute exclusively. When you cover the hole with fuse and mud over it, the hole will bulge out a bit obviously. But because I use 5 minute I wait for it to harden up and then slick the patch down to where everything is perfectly flat. Then you can coat it out as normal.... no need for sheetrock on any smaller patches.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> I have used tape as a backer, made hot patches (california patches), and put in deadwood to screw to for patches. Have done hundreds and hundreds of patches and the way icerock posted is the way to go :yes:. The key is to use the wide fibafuse rolls because the material is about 3x thicker than fuse you use to tape with. It is a big time saver to just cover up the hole with the fibafuse and coat it out. The trick is to use 5 minute exclusively. When you cover the hole with fuse and mud over it, the hole will bulge out a bit obviously. But because I use 5 minute I wait for it to harden up and then slick the patch down to where everything is perfectly flat. Then you can coat it out as normal.... no need for sheetrock on any smaller patches.


well said brother :thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I'm judging
> 
> The only reason I could see doing it that way, is b/c sometimes the buffalo/sunshine patch can blister if it dont fit perfectly tight. Applying the fibafuse tape over it would allow you to coat over it right away. Since a lot of times the rockers will not make the patch right, so you can only install it, wait for it to dry, then coat it. The FF will allow you to get a jump on it.
> 
> ...


you need to get a bigger peace of ff 2 buckaroo:thumbup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Has anyone else tried California patch this big? My first time, I guess I will see how it goes.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Looks good to me!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The other pic didn't upload.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> The other pic didn't upload.


You loving that router ain't cha Gaz? 


That's the greatest tool that's ever happened to drywall in the last 30 years ...:yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> You loving that router ain't cha Gaz?
> 
> 
> That's the greatest tool that's ever happened to drywall in the last 30 years ...:yes:


You got that right Rick.:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

How cool, A round one, I haven't got a router but prob would have made it square, Back blocked a few up there then fitted a square patch. I have done one about 40cm x 40cm in a wall before, Seemed to work fine.


----------

